# Timer making a whirring noise.



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

How old? Mechanical things wear out.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

You may have not noticed it first, and now that you did, you can't "unhear" it. Some of my mechanical timers are relatively loud. Digital ones are quiet! :thumbsup:


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

i've never had timers make a whirring sound--just the ticking of the timing mechanism. they work fine, just a bit noisy on a quiet evening.


----------



## Vin (Apr 10, 2013)

I set up the riparium this summer. So its not more thatn 2 months old.

The timer I have on my 33g is in my bedroom and I never noticed it in its 4 years of use.

I'm inclined to believe I just have a crappy timer


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it one of these? I have one and it makes a whirring noise, too, and has from the day I bought it. It works, just makes a little noise.

http://www.petco.com/product/102877/Zilla-Analog-Timer-Power-Center.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Vin (Apr 10, 2013)

Its this guy :
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Defiant-...er-with-2-Outlet-49807/203677447#.UjNCG9Jg_j4


----------



## tarsman013 (Aug 26, 2013)

they will make a noise as it is essentially a clock that works a relay. The first time you hear it, it is all over as you will key into the sound in a quiet room.


----------

